# [TIP] Samba + Fusesmb

## davidou2a

Bonjour, n'ayant pas vu de tuto en partie française pour ceçi je me suis décidé à me lancer dans la rédaction de ce petit TIP...

1 - Fusesmb? Kékécé ???

2 - Installation

3 - Utilisation sous Thunar (XFCE)

Je tiens à préciser que ce TIP est tiré dans sa quasi intégralité du wiki anglais :

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Samba_support_in_Thunar

1 - Fusesmb? Kékécé ???

 Fusesmb, est un outil permettant de visualiser des partages samba bien plus rapidement, ou dans le cas de Thunar d'avoir un bon support... celui-ci mets en cache les différents partages qui sont disponibles sur le réseau via samba

Le fichier de cache dans mon cas ce présente comme ceci :

```
davidou@Igloo ~ $ cat .smb/fusesmb.cache 

/WORKGROUP/IGLOO/Downloads

/WORKGROUP/IGLOO/images

/WORKGROUP/IGLOO/Uploads
```

2 - Installation

Rien de très compliqué, activez simplement le support fuse dans le kernel :

```
File System --->

 <M> Filesystem in Userspace support
```

Recompilez votre joli noyau tout neuf  :Smile:  et puis lancez les commandes ci-dessous:

```
# echo "net-fs/fusesmb ~*" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -va fusesmb
```

Vient ensuite le choix du dossier ou vous allez placer votre reseau samba, personnellement je l'ai mis dans ~/Samba\ Network/, mais on peut aussi le mettre ailleurs a condition de placer un chmod correct sur le répertoire.

Nous allons voir le cas ou on place le reseau dans ~/DossierSMB/ :

- Créez le dossier:

```
$ mkdir /home/$USER/DossierSMB/
```

- Création du lancement a l'ouverture de session (pour XFCE)

```
$ touch /home/$USER/.config/autostart/fuse
```

- a l'aide de nano, emacs ou vi(m) insérez ceci dedans le fichier fraichement crée:

```
#!/bin/bash 

fusesmb /home/$USER/DossierSMB/
```

- Puis faire un chmod de manière a rendre exécutable ce fichier:

```
chmod +x /home/$USER/.config/autostart/fuse
```

- Lancer le service fuse:

```
# /etc/init.d/fuse start
```

- Éventuellement ajouter le service au runlevel courant:

```
# rc-update add fuse default
```

- Voila l'installation finie  :Smile: 

- Pour une utilisation immédiate montez le réseau avec la commande "fusesmb", dans le cas contraire cela sera activé a votre prochaine connexion a XFCE.

3 - Utilisation sous Thunar (XFCE)

Ouvrez Thunar et allez dans votre joli dossier "DossierSMB" qui se trouve dans votre dossier personnel et vous verrez un dossier contenant votre groupe de travail et les machines présentes dans celui-ci... bien entendu pour que ça fonctionne vous devez avoir correctement configuré samba avant  :Smile: 

PS : si vous n'avez pas de dossiers, lancez la commande :

```
$ fusesmb.cache
```

qui lancera la mise en cache des partages dispos sur le réseau...

Voila  :Smile:  J'espère que ça servira pour ceux qui en ont marre d'attendre 3 jours pour voir les partages réseau notamment dans les entreprises  :Smile: 

----------

## SlaXX

Yeah ca marche nikel !

Merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TheAbu

Très utile, merci  :Smile: 

----------

